# Check DSG fluid level?



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello,

I apologize if this was discussed before bit I recently had my DSG service at local VW dealership at 43k miles. May be I am paranoid but car seems to be shifting not as smoothly as before... perhaps a bit more lurchy from time to time. Again, could all be in my head and there are no check engine lights. Car drives just fine with no other issues...

I am curious if there is a way to check the level of DSG in case they under or over filled the oil? If something was off, will I get a light?

Thanks


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

*Your Inner*

There is a Level Tube built into the Drain - Up Inside , so on Level Grd. - Warm Day 85 Degrees - Only 1 Oz. maybe 2 Oz. should ever come out . If Your Over Filled .. then More Will Drop Out 
When You Pull the First Drain Cap - Check Me everyone - Using My Memory ! :snowcool:


----------



## CustomBuilder (Mar 7, 2017)

*If You Own a DSG - You should have 1 of These ~*



CustomBuilder said:


> There is a Level Tube built into the Drain - Up Inside , so on Level Grd. - Warm Day 85 Degrees - Only 1 Oz. maybe 2 Oz. should ever come out . If Your Over Filled .. then More Will Drop Out
> When You Pull the First Drain Cap - Check Me everyone - Using My Memory ! :snowcool:


There's few for sale over in CC Classifieds . . 

https://www.bing.com/images/search?...608016064553746734&selectedIndex=0&ajaxhist=0


----------



## Scoper50 (Mar 8, 2015)

The filling procedure for the DSG is kind of screwy if you ask me. If they aren't going to put a dipstick on it, they should at least have a level sensor. That being said, I have done the DSG service myself and I'm familiar with the procedure. You basically slightly overfill it with 5 or 6 quarts of fluid (I'd have to double check the quantity) and then you pull the lower drain plug. There is a snorkel that sits up inside the drain plug with will essentially self adjust the fluid level by only letting fluid escape above the snorkle. This procedure should be done when the transmission is warm. 

Now you said that the service was completed by the dealer. If you suspect something is wrong bring it back to the dealer and have them verify the fluid level. A lot of times this service would be completed by a quick lube guy in a dealership setting and I for one do not trust quick lube guys to not make stupid mistakes. Get it checked out before these problems get worse.


----------

